# Lycosa sp. (Wolf spider) pics



## Betty (Dec 12, 2003)

This spider found me while I was digging through a duffle bag - it ran up my arm and darted across the floor before I could catch it. I decided to keep him for awhile. I fed him medium sized crickets. My boyfriend named him Mannerheim. We let him go back into the wild after several months.


















_All images copyright Oleg Volk_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

